# Arthroscopic capsular release - with a cpt code



## bella2

Hi,

I'm looking for some help with a cpt code for an arthroscopic capsular release
of the shoulder, I would really appreciate any advice given.

Thanks in advance,

Bella


----------



## coderguy1939

Depending on what is in the op report, probably 29825.


----------



## bella2

The note states a rupture in the anterior capsule, which was roughened and a release was performed ?


----------



## bella2

*2nd Request please help*

I'm still looking for more information on the capsular release of the shoulder arthroscopically, if 29825 is correct, does anyone have information stating that it is the correct code for the capsular release. I'm working a denial and need to show why this is the correct code.
Thanks in advance for any responses,
Bella


----------



## LTibbetts

Check the AAOS website archives. They probably have something there.


----------



## emkahu

According to one of the Ortho workshops I went to put on by Margie Scalley Vaught the code code be 29823.


----------



## slusserj

*help*

Can we charge 29823 and 29825 together?  I thought only 29823 could be done.


----------



## BLUCIANI

29825 Arthroscopy, shoulder, surgical; with lysis and resection of adhesions, with or without manipulation.
29823 extensive IS allowed however; 29822 limited is NOT allowed


----------

